
How Much Does A Songwriter Earn When Pandora Plays His Song 1.16 Million Times? - niyazpk
http://consumerist.com/2013/06/24/how-much-does-a-songwriter-earn-when-pandora-plays-his-song-1-16-million-times-hint-its-not-much/
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5935183](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5935183)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5935584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5935584)

